# Dog commands



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've searched the internet and these forums and have had a hard time getting this question answered. I've found little information on commands and how to teach them. What are the commands that you teach your dog, like whoa for pointers to stop them dead in their tracks. I'm not looking at buying a book to read just commands you teach your dog to help you hunt. The type of hunting I do would be upland and hoping to teach my GSP how to retrieve ducks. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You need to buy a good training book read it twice then and then come back and ask questions about things you dont understand in the book before you do anything with the dog.

Then I will help you.

noone is going to write down in a forum whats involved in the detail you will need ...and training a dog should be done in a sequence meaning each step builds on the last step

Have you ever trained any dog ne honest about your experience we all started from the beginning.

and ask questions do not guess


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've trained a ESS with my father before, so I have an idea on what to do. More less obedience commands and little hunting commands such as back to get the dog to come back. Other than that not much hunting experience in training a dog in hunting. A pointer has different tactics so tell me a book to buy for pointers, I will read it, and then come back and ask the questions like you said to do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/German-Shorthaire ... 0982233000

Buy Gowdeys book I like his ideas on shorthairs on stuff hes said in forums, but I haven't read his book.

He and I have both had shorthairs and trained lots of them for the last 40 years.

If you run into something in the book you dont undertand ask me and if I dont know what Gowdey is trying to explain I'll ask Gowdey to come on here and explain it to you.

Hes a nice guy and I am sure he would be willing to help you also.

So go buy his book and read it twice then come back and ask questions before you start training and I will help you.

The reason I say twice it takes twice to pick up on everything is a training book.

Read it with an open mind


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, It's on order asap.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been reminded that the "navda green book" is also excellent and may be better for your needs

so if you haven't ordered it I would say buy the green book first

http://navhdastore.org/thetrainingandca ... ngdog.aspx


----------

